# Chocolate mollies



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Overhere some pics of my chocolate mollies. Actually, there is only one kind of chocolate molly strain and that's the black eyed brown molly. The brown mollies with red eyes are actually the lutino version of the black molly (could be P.sphenops, P.velifera or P.latipinna for that matter). But the brown body is still there. And nowadays, they are also called chocolate mollies.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

So the big male is Sailfin and the others are not? Really nice color on those.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamegurl said:


> So the big male is Sailfin and the others are not? Really nice color on those.


The short dorsal finned ones are females. And there are more males with a large dorsal.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

Is the sailfin trait something you only see in males? I have a breeding group of 6 dalmations, and only one of the 2 males (I think they're both males) is a sailfin, and some of the fry are also sailfin. Is it safe to assume that the sailfin fry are male?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Dlaw said:


> Is the sailfin trait something you only see in males? I have a breeding group of 6 dalmations, and only one of the 2 males (I think they're both males) is a sailfin, and some of the fry are also sailfin. Is it safe to assume that the sailfin fry are male?


Sailfin mollies can be male and female. The only difference is that only the male will develop a sailfin and the female won't. In a group where there are more than one male, just the dominant males will develop a good high dorsal. The more submissive males will develop a higher dorsal as well but not as large as the dominant ones. This shows the hierarchy in the group. For the large dorsal is just an ornamental feature to attract more females. But if there's too much dominance of a male (or males), not all males that are in the group will develop a large dorsal. Those are really submissive males and they will behave as the socalled sneaky males. Sneaky males are males that don't show enough ornamental features to attract females. If the dominant males are keeping eachother busy and therefore not paying attention to the females, those sneaky males will make use of the opportunity to try to mate with those females.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

I see, thanks for the info. I've got about 6 fry that I'm going to have to start looking for a home for soon, they're getting to be about an inch.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's another video of my chocolate mollies


----------

